# Bester Silent Lüfter 140mm für 280er Radiator



## MiezeMatze (26. Februar 2017)

*Bester Silent Lüfter 140mm für 280er Radiator*

Ist der NB-Eloop B14-1 auch für Radiatoren geeingnet?
Der Bequiet Siltent Loop 3 soll ja extra für radiatoren sein....der scheint recht leise.

Zur Zeit laufen noch die 2 corsair lüfter die damals bei der h100i dabei waren...leider übers bios mit max umdrehung und somit föhnmäßig....dafür eiskalt.

Die CPU ist auf 4,6ghz übertaktet brauch also auch etwas Dampf beim Luftdruck durch den Radi.


----------



## Narbennarr (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bester Silent Lüfter 140mm für 280er Radiator*

Die eLoops sind sehr stark auf Radiatoren, neigen aber ab und an zu unschönen Geräuschen...nicht immer aber manchmal. Alternative wären A14 PWM oder SW3.


----------



## Bariphone (26. Februar 2017)

*AW: Bester Silent Lüfter 140mm für 280er Radiator*

Die beiden genannten sind Top auf Radiatoren. Auch recht leise und stark im fördervolumen

gesendet von meinem Bariphone S7


----------

